# IBO hunter class



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

might want to go check out all the regs on this site.

http://www.ibo.net

4"- guess they have to set a standard with some length.

no lenses in hunter class. 4 pin fixed sight.

screw in points. no glue in nibbs or points.

camoham


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

AHC (Advanced Hunter class) now allows vanes as short as 2". Still must use screw-in points. HC (Hunter class) is still requiring 4" vanes.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

If I remove the lens from my viper sight will I be able to use it in HC, or is it not allowed because it can be adjusted in and out.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Your sight will be no problem. You can actually use just about any sight as long as you don't move it during competion.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

lineape said:


> If I remove the lens from my viper sight will I be able to use it in HC, or is it not allowed because it can be adjusted in and out.


As long as you dont have a lense and you dont move your sight on the course you can use it. If you have never shot this class before let me tell you up front that the guys that shoot this class and do well at it are not beginers. Because the max is 35yds, and the IBO has no forced move up out of this class the scores are very high and the competion is very steep. You have to be shooting 25 to 30 of the 11's out of 40 targets with no 5's and very few 8's to be in the top 20 scores. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

With just starting out would you recommend a different class.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

lineape said:


> With just starting out would you recommend a different class.


I dont mean to steer you away from the HC. I just wanted to tell you a little about it. In my opinion this class was made for guys that are just starting out. You can go out and have fun and not have to shoot targets @ 50+yds. The problem is, the shooters that easily shoot 400+ on the HC ranges and don't move out of the "beginers class."
Shoot the HC if thats what you want, and have fun. Get some tournments under your belt and then decide what you want to shoot. I hope you do well in whatever class you shoot. But if you shoot in my class I just hope I shoot at least 1 point better.:wink:


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL. 1 point is 1 point after all. Another question. Right now I am shooting regular Victory HV arrows. How much adjustment will I have to make to keep my same bow setup, but change to a fat shaft arrow. Is it as simple as a rest height adjustment?


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

with the relatively small increase in shaft diameter of the fat arrows you will probably not notice any difference.i switched from victoryv-forcehv400 to gold tip x-cutters both 350gr and didnt have to adjust anything.as long as you shoot a rest that has a fairly shallow v at the bottm like the limbdriver or trophy taker you result should be the same.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

That's exactly what my setup is now, and what I am going to switch to, along with xringers.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i would reccomend the gold tip x-cutters.bowhuntersuperstore.com had them on sale for less than 60$ a dozen.the x-ringers are fairly weak and seem to snap easily if they hit the target at the slightest angle.
people always look at me funny shooting 3d with my target blue 31in ata tribute.but the forgiving brace height and speed make it deadly on the course.
you can get the the x-cutters to right at 350gr if you cut them 28.5 in and use 90gr glue in tips and the factory nocks.the pin nocks and adapters add around 12grains.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with you on the Tribute. It is one sweet shooting bow. What kind of vanes are you using on your x-cutters?


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i am shooting the 2.5in 3d duravanes all 3 black with clear nocks and a battledrum wrap. the wraps add around 9 grains so i cut my arrows a little shorter 27.5.still have plently of room with my 29in draw.with your long draw and if you shoot 70lbs the x-cutters should spine out very well for you.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been pouring over all the different type vanes, and am stuck between the duravane low profile or the bi-delta vanes. Either one at 4 inches.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

hers a pic of my hunter class tribute.72lbs 29in draw limbdriver pro hha5519 slider(i lock it on 30yds and holdover if necassary) superstix 12in stab and mean v css.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

How do you like the super stix?


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Have you had any experience with the GT 22 shafts?


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i really like the stix.they come with adjustable weights and you can get the extra navcom sliders as well plus they have a built in quick disconnect.i have the 8in featherlite model on my new 08 max4 allegiance.
as someone else stated the hunterclass is by far the most competitve of all the classes.but dont let that detour you.i just started shooting 3d last june and have won a few tournaments and havent placed lower than 9th all year out of the average of 100-120 shooters.the biggest deal is taking your time and settling your pin before you squeeze.it gets addictive real fast.i have shot at least one shoot a weekend since mid january.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i havent tried the gt 22's.i liked the price of the standard x-cutters alot better.if you practice and shoot 3d alot you'll go through more than a few arrows.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

This Sunday is the first shoot of the year at a local shop here. Haven't got my x-cutters totally setup yet. So I'll probably just shooting my Victory 400's HVs that I've already got setup.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I know what you're saying. I've started using pin nocks and adapters on all my arrows.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

the victory's will work just fine.hers a few pics from a shoot back in january.i was shooting my hunting hd green 06 tribute with victory hv400's and fobs.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice shootin. Do the fob's work good with the limbdriver?


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Even if I don't do so well Sunday, maybe I'll meet up with an experienced 3d shooter that can give me some hands on help.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

the fobs work great with the limbdriver.no clearance issues at all i had one on a airborne82 shooting fobs at 342fps and it worked great.it helps to shoot with a good group they'll teach you alot.i shoot an up pin in my hha and come up on targeti generally find the front leg of the target follow it up i little low of mid-body and slowly squeeze. it works well for me.also take a good pair of bino's they are essential for seeing the rings.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Was just getting ready to look throught the ibo rules. What are legal bino's.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i believe there rule is 8 power limit.our local clubs dont use ibo rules they just limit stab length and sight type.good luck shootin sunday!!!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

C.Callison said:


> I dont mean to steer you away from the HC. I just wanted to tell you a little about it. In my opinion this class was made for guys that are just starting out. You can go out and have fun and not have to shoot targets @ 50+yds. The problem is, the shooters that easily shoot 400+ on the HC ranges and don't move out of the "beginers class."
> Shoot the HC if thats what you want, and have fun. Get some tournments under your belt and then decide what you want to shoot. I hope you do well in whatever class you shoot. But if you shoot in my class I just hope I shoot at least 1 point better.:wink:


So looking @ your post about the HC class..... last year was my first full year of 3d..... I shot a bow for the first time in the fall of 04......... and just sited it in for hunting the next 2 years.... last year I shot all of the IBO's.... I shot the HC class.... the beginners class... I ended up third overall in the national triple crown..... not everyone in that class is sandbaggin'... but a lot are, I'll give you that...... I just wanted to show you that yes.. beginners can and do win in that class.... this year I bumped up to Semi-Pro.... I thought what the hell...... I can shoot with the best of them and I like a challenge..... and not to brag... but I feel I am doing well... the HC is probably one of the toughest classes @ the IBO events... one bad shot... and you are toast.. I had my 5's.. but also drilled my 11's..... so... don't nock the HC class..... a lot of these guys are beginners.. and a lot of these guys just like to have a good time... shoot their hunting set-up and get prepared for hunting season.... that is what the IBO... is all about...


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

around here alot of guys jump down to hc because of the lack of competion in the open hc usually has 100-120 shooters and open maybe 10 or 15. the competition is stiff usaully taking at least 15 or 20 up to place and most clubs dont abide by the 35yd max.most stretch it out to 45-50.but its great practice for hunting season.the only reason i shoot a hha slider in that class is because thats what i shoot on my hunting bows.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got this Viper sight and am still trying to get used to it. I had a Spot-Hogg real deal before it, and liked it alot.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got a super ball peep that I am picking up on tuesday, I think that is part of the problem with this new sight, My peep is to big, it worked great with the spot-hogg.


----------



## hoytguy87101 (Apr 5, 2008)

ya.. don't think you can use the lens. sight should be ok.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

jwolfe78 said:


> So looking @ your post about the HC class..... last year was my first full year of 3d..... I shot a bow for the first time in the fall of 04......... and just sited it in for hunting the next 2 years.... last year I shot all of the IBO's.... I shot the HC class.... the beginners class... I ended up third overall in the national triple crown..... not everyone in that class is sandbaggin'... but a lot are, I'll give you that...... I just wanted to show you that yes.. beginners can and do win in that class.... this year I bumped up to Semi-Pro.... I thought what the hell...... I can shoot with the best of them and I like a challenge..... and not to brag... but I feel I am doing well... the HC is probably one of the toughest classes @ the IBO events... one bad shot... and you are toast.. I had my 5's.. but also drilled my 11's..... so... don't nock the HC class..... a lot of these guys are beginners.. and a lot of these guys just like to have a good time... shoot their hunting set-up and get prepared for hunting season.... that is what the IBO... is all about...


Hey, Iam not bashing the HC. I shot it for a while and had a great time. I think it is the most competative class in the IBO. If you finished 3rd overall, you did some excellent shooting. And you even got a belt buckle. By calling the HC a beginners class I dont mean to take anything away from the guys that are shooting this class. But this class was started to get hunters into 3d shooting. So the term beginners class was started, by the IBO not me! You did what this class was made for. You shot it your first year, and did very well, got some confidence in you shooting and move out. I hope you do well in semi pro. 
I dont mean to bragg "well maybe just a little". But I have one of those belt buckles too.:wink:


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

mofarmboy said:


> around here alot of guys jump down to hc because of the lack of competion in the open hc usually has 100-120 shooters and open maybe 10 or 15. the competition is stiff usaully taking at least 15 or 20 up to place and most clubs dont abide by the 35yd max.most stretch it out to 45-50.but its great practice for hunting season.the only reason i shoot a hha slider in that class is because thats what i shoot on my hunting bows.


I see in your pictures that you shoot FOBs. If I understand the HC rule correctly, FOBs do not meet the 4” fletching requirement for hunter class.

How do you get away with it?


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

most of our local shoots dont use ibo rules.they divide the classes by stab length and sight type.the hc class is 12max stab no v-bars and no adjustable sights or lenses.open is anything goes.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I did it today. Went and bought a used Bowtech Constitution that I'm going to set up for 3d. Going to put the viper sight on in it, just need to get ahold of another limbdriver. Set my Tribute back up for just hunting and leave it that way. Sucks I won't have it before the first shoot. The place only has one shoot a month. Hopefully have it setup by the time the next one comes around.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

C.Callison said:


> Hey, Iam not bashing the HC. I shot it for a while and had a great time. I think it is the most competative class in the IBO. If you finished 3rd overall, you did some excellent shooting. And you even got a belt buckle. By calling the HC a beginners class I dont mean to take anything away from the guys that are shooting this class. But this class was started to get hunters into 3d shooting. So the term beginners class was started, by the IBO not me! You did what this class was made for. You shot it your first year, and did very well, got some confidence in you shooting and move out. I hope you do well in semi pro.
> I dont mean to bragg "well maybe just a little". But I have one of those belt buckles too.:wink:


I was just saying the HC class is for beginners... and not all sandbag... but you are right... a lot do...... maybe it is my competitive nature, but I can't see hanging around in any class too long.....just like baseball... no one wants to hang around in single A all of their life.... Yep... that buckle looks familiar :tongue:


----------



## kyscout (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hunter Class*

To bad the powers to be in the IBO hasn't gotten their heads out of butts. The hunter class should allow 2 inch vanes like the blazers and the quick spins. I have to have arrows fletched with 4 inch vanes just to shoot the hunter class. When i go hunting i use a 2 inch vane. I don't mind the screw in points have no problem with that at all. The problem i have is the 4 vane rule. Was not smart on there part to allow them in the advance hunter class and not in the regular hunter classes.What is the big deal. Can somebody please give me a logical explanation for the us of 4 inch vanes in the lower classes. Heck i just as well shoot flu flus at the target as have to use 4 inch vanes.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

kyscout said:


> To bad the powers to be in the IBO hasn't gotten their heads out of butts. The hunter class should allow 2 inch vanes like the blazers and the quick spins. I have to have arrows fletched with 4 inch vanes just to shoot the hunter class. When i go hunting i use a 2 inch vane. I don't mind the screw in points have no problem with that at all. The problem i have is the 4 vane rule. Was not smart on there part to allow them in the advance hunter class and not in the regular hunter classes.What is the big deal. Can somebody please give me a logical explanation for the us of 4 inch vanes in the lower classes. Heck i just as well shoot flu flus at the target as have to use 4 inch vanes.


Why not step back 5 yards and shoot AHC where you wouldn't have to change a thing?


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

kyscout said:


> To bad the powers to be in the IBO hasn't gotten their heads out of butts. The hunter class should allow 2 inch vanes like the blazers and the quick spins. I have to have arrows fletched with 4 inch vanes just to shoot the hunter class. When i go hunting i use a 2 inch vane. I don't mind the screw in points have no problem with that at all. The problem i have is the 4 vane rule. Was not smart on there part to allow them in the advance hunter class and not in the regular hunter classes.What is the big deal. Can somebody please give me a logical explanation for the us of 4 inch vanes in the lower classes. Heck i just as well shoot flu flus at the target as have to use 4 inch vanes.


I like 4" vanes and feathers!... I don't like blazers!...:wink:

Now what?....


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

hey lineape how did the shoot go this sunday?


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

A little more help if anyone is able. I've read throught the ibo rules and get most of it as far as the rules go as far as classes. I just want to make sure. If I shoot with a 36" stablilizer with a v-bar and one back bar, with a viper microtune 4 pins sight with a 2x lens, and 2" vanes, which class would that put me into? Would this be the MBO, bowhunter open class?


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I stunk it up pretty bad. 205 out of 320. 40 targets scoring 8-5-2-0


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i cant help ya out on the ibo rule specifics.that is an odd scoring system.the shoot i shot this weekend score it 7x for 10 ring 7 for 8 ring and 4 if you keep in the target.42 targets i shot a 291 37x out of 294 42x.i was kickin myself all day for dropping the one wound.let me know how ya like that commander a buddy of mine also just bought one off of AT so i'll have to run a few rounds through it.
if rget sights are allowed in the class your going for i would give them a try my friend have tried about all of them (cbe,toxonics,apex,copper john ants,) and they've all settled on the sur-locs.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

lineape said:


> A little more help if anyone is able. I've read throught the ibo rules and get most of it as far as the rules go as far as classes. I just want to make sure. If I shoot with a 36" stablilizer with a v-bar and one back bar, with a viper microtune 4 pins sight with a 2x lens, and 2" vanes, which class would that put me into? Would this be the MBO, bowhunter open class?


MBO is going to put you in with the movers.

I think the class you are looking for is advanced hunter class..........I think. Whatever their equivalent to the ASA Unlimited class is, and I believe that is AHC..........


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

lineape said:


> A little more help if anyone is able. I've read throught the ibo rules and get most of it as far as the rules go as far as classes. I just want to make sure. If I shoot with a 36" stablilizer with a v-bar and one back bar, with a viper microtune 4 pins sight with a 2x lens, and 2" vanes, which class would that put me into? Would this be the MBO, bowhunter open class?





reylamb said:


> MBO is going to put you in with the movers.
> 
> I think the class you are looking for is advanced hunter class..........I think. Whatever their equivalent to the ASA Unlimited class is, and I believe that is AHC..........


The lens will put you into the open class, MBO. Lose the lens and you could shoot that setup in MBR. For AHC, you'd have to go down to a 12" max stabilizer and lose the V-bar/back bar.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

JPE said:


> The lens will put you into the open class, MBO. Lose the lens and you could shoot that setup in MBR. For AHC, you'd have to go down to a 12" max stabilizer and lose the V-bar/back bar.


AHC also requires screw-in points.


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

*Mbr*

It would put you in MBR a class I shot for many years and you will shoot with some of the best guys on the circuit in this class


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

Binos can be no greater magnification than 8.5 power. HC is a blast!! Enjoy the competition, and most all of the people I meet and shoot with are great!! I take it seriously, but still have fun all the same inbetween targets. Give it a try and if you don't like it, move to a different class. Good Luck!!!


----------

